# Dmesg error [drm] on dell latitude



## cyrille (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello, 
I just finish the install of freebsd 12 on a dell latitude E5430
I see this errors on the boot (dmesg)
Is there anybody who can explain to me what is it and how to solve them ?
Thanks



```
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
__pm_runtime_resume not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0xdba00000, size 0x4000000
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-3: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-3
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-3: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-3
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_get_if_in_use not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
sched_setscheduler_nocheck not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
register_oom_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
acpi_lid_notifier_register not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for drmn0 on minor 0
register_acpi_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_schedule is dodgy -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_set_autosuspend_delay not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_synchronize_cookie not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_use_autosuspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
```


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 22, 2019)

Do you have an entry in /etc/rc.conf for Intel graphics?
kld_list="i915kms"

Do you have your Dell BIOS up to date? I use E6420/E6430 daily on 11.2-RELEASE


----------



## cyrille (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes, sorry, I should have put my configuration file

```
cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="asgard-freeBSD"
keymap="fr.kbd"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="snd_hda /boot/modules/i915kms.ko smbus acpi_video coretemp cpuctl"
# DBUS
dbus_enable="YES"
fsck_y_enable="YES"
microcode_update_enable="YES"

powerdxx_enable="YES"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't use anything but that one line above. Do you get the same messages if you only kldlist the i915kms module?
Something is going on with a memory location. acpi_video driver you are loading might be suspect.


----------



## cyrille (Feb 22, 2019)

OK thanks
So with this rc.conf

```
cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="asgard-freeBSD"
keymap="fr.kbd"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
kld_list="snd_hda /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
#" smbus acpi_video coretemp cpuctl"

# DBUS
dbus_enable="YES"
fsck_y_enable="YES"
microcode_update_enable="YES"

powerdxx_enable="YES"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
```


I've got this dmesg message

```
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0xdba00000, size 0x4000000
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_mark_last_busy not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_suspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-3: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-3
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-3: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-3
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
pm_runtime_get_if_in_use not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
sched_setscheduler_nocheck not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
register_oom_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
acpi_lid_notifier_register not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20171222 for drmn0 on minor 0
register_acpi_notifier not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_schedule is dodgy -- see your local kernel hacker
pm_runtime_set_autosuspend_delay not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
async_synchronize_cookie not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
__pm_runtime_use_autosuspend not implemented -- see your local kernel hacker
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
```


----------

